# Elevated FT3, Elevated FT4, Low TSH [Complete Thyroidectomy 5 years ago & on Levo only]



## Alya (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello, i had a complete thyroidectomy 5 years ago due to benign tumors that could turn cancerous with time, any way, nothing been right since then, i guess -sadly- many of us have this in common, i have gained weight, lost hair, dry skin, terrible memory and low drive in general, i wasn't like that, i had a vision, a project which i can no longer work on and brain storm it as i usually did, and doctors -been to 5- just think all of this normal "you lost hair and gained 8 kg in a year even though you exercise 2 hours a day and eat clean healthy food? and lost the will to live to your fullest? naah that's fine", so i took it into my own hand trying to figure this out, of course i only have access to levothryoxin, 150 mg a day, i spent years at 100 - 125 and it didn't work, took the test before taking my medication, so i was wondering if 24 hours without levo before the test was the right thing to do, i usually take the test 8 - 12 hours after taking the medication

Female, 32 Y

Free T3: 3.21 pg/mL Range: 1.71 - 3.71

Free T4: 1.48 ng/dL Range: 0.7 - 1.48

TSH: 0.08 uIU/mL Range: 0.35 - 4.94

This is the highest FT3 i got, i usually has it at 2. but my FT4 were always high sometime above the range. my TSH were always high, at 4 and above and i felt no different whatsoever with this change, i don't feel hyper, hypo as always

Also my Vitamin D and ferrtin aren't that good, on bar minimum

Vitamin D (25 OH-Vit D -Total): 33.0 ng/mL

Ferritin In Serum: 5.61 ng/mL Range: 4.63 - 204 [this test from 10 months ago]

Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin): 430 pg/mL Range: 187 - 883 [this test from 10 months ago]

____________________________

What do you think about the numbers?

I'm thinking on starting on Thyroid energy from NOW starting tomorrow, it has B6, Folate, B12, Iodine, Zinc, Selenium and Copper, it also has L-Tyrosine which i'm afraid of.. just hoping it could do somethings

Sorry about the long post and thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Female, 32 Y
> 
> Free T3: 3.21 pg/mL Range: 1.71 - 3.71 *((2.71-3.2))*
> 
> ...


 I've edited the 1/2-3/4 ranges in above in bold (( ))

Taking labs 24 hours after last dose will not matter due to the long 1/2 life.

If it were me - I would reduce Levothyroxine due to your FT-4 being at top of range. Once you reduce Levothyroxine your FT-3 will fall as well.

Goal is to have both FT-4 and FT-3 to fall somewhere between ((1/2-3/4)) of range.

At this time - you should concentrate on getting your Vit D and B-12 to more optimal levels. Have you ever had Ferritin tested? That should also be at optimal levels - although it will fall during monthly cycles so it's important to keep track of when you lab tested in your cycle.

Can you share your last labs taking 125mcg of levo daily?

If 125 doesn't produce optimal labs you could consider alternating doses of 150 and 125


----------



## Alya (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply



> Have you ever had Ferritin tested?


yep: Ferritin In Serum: 5.61 ng/mL Range: 4.63 - 204 [this test from 10 months ago]



> If 125 doesn't produce optimal labs you could consider alternating doses of 150 and 125


actually i'm taking 150 mg 5 days a week, and 162 mg 2 days a week, think i should go 150 4 days, and 125 3 days?



> Can you share your last labs taking 125mcg of levo daily?


Free T3: 2.04 pg/mL Range: 1.71 - 3.71
T4 (Free) 1.56 H ng/dL Range: 0.7 - 1.48
TSH: 4.17 uIU/mL Range: 0.35 - 4.94

Also, my numbers indicate i should be hyper now, right? i've kept the current dosage for the last 4-3 months if not more, also what do you think about the TSH? 
thank you very much


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

you should consider getting full iron panel done with Ferritin. I think there are 4 different iron tests they usually do. That could be affecting how the thyroid hormones are working.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> actually i'm taking 150 mg 5 days a week, and 162 mg 2 days a week, think i should go 150 4 days, and 125 3 days?


Based on what your currently taking and your lab results I personally would try 150mcg for 6 weeks and retest. If FT-4 is at or above 3/4 range after 6 weeks then consider reducing to 125mcg 1-2 days depending on results.


----------



## Alya (Sep 24, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Based on what your currently taking and your lab results I personally would try 150mcg for 6 weeks and retest. If FT-4 is at or above 3/4 range after 6 weeks then consider reducing to 125mcg 1-2 days depending on results.


Thant's only 25 mcg different for the whole week, (i take one 25 mcg pill and divide it on two days a week in addition to the daily 150 mcg) could that really make a difference?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Alya said:


> Thant's only 25 mcg different for the whole week, (i take one 25 mcg pill and divide it on two days a week in addition to the daily 150 mcg) could that really make a difference?


Do what you want - I offered up what I would do. You would be surprised - 25mcg weekly reduction might be all you need. Your current labs



> Free T3: 3.21 pg/mL Range: 1.71 - 3.71 *((2.71-3.2))*
> 
> Free T4: 1.48 ng/dL Range: 0.7 - 1.48 *((1.09-1.285))*


Above 3/4 range. I tend to do my dose changes slow. Why not go to 150mcg daily for 6 weeks and then retest. While you are at it - might address your low Ferritin, D and B-12 to see if it helps absorption. I find it easier to dose down than up and if you are not feeling poorly why rush anything? Thyroid labs can change very quickly with minor changes. I for one feel better taking 1.25mcg less weekly of Cytomel. Tiny .dose but for some reason it makes a huge difference in how I feel and even my labs. I find I have seasonal lab result variations- always going a tad hyper in March for some odd reason ??

You did not say you felt poorly - just that your TSH was low.


----------



## Alya (Sep 24, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Do what you want - I offered up what I would do. You would be surprised - 25mcg weekly reduction might be all you need. Your current labs
> 
> Above 3/4 range. I tend to do my dose changes slow. Why not go to 150mcg daily for 6 weeks and then retest. While you are at it - might address your low Ferritin, D and B-12 to see if it helps absorption. I find it easier to dose down than up and if you are not feeling poorly why rush anything? Thyroid labs can change very quickly with minor changes. I for one feel better taking 1.25mcg less weekly of Cytomel. Tiny .dose but for some reason it makes a huge difference in how I feel and even my labs.  I find I have seasonal lab result variations- always going a tad hyper in March for some odd reason ??
> 
> You did not say you felt poorly - just that your TSH was low.


thank you so much for bearing with me, i don't feel better in any of the aspects i mentioned above, i thought these numbers should've indicated that things are getting better, maybe i need to work in the other issues now, and i will do as you suggested regarding the dosage, thanks again


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I for one feel horrible when my FT-4 is above 3/4 range and yours is at top range. For me that means feeling somewhat hyper.

Since your FT-4 is at top range skipping a days dose and then reducing for the remainder 6 weeks should help lower. 1/2 life for T4 meds is 7 days.


----------



## Alya (Sep 24, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> I for one feel horrible when my FT-4 is above 3/4 range and yours is at top range. For me that means feeling somewhat hyper.
> 
> Since your FT-4 is at top range skipping a days dose and then reducing for the remainder 6 weeks should help lower. 1/2 life for T4 meds is 7 days.


Thank you so much


----------

